# Camp Chef PG24LS Pellet Grill Smoker



## mrshep70 (May 4, 2015)

Hey Everybody,

Does anybody out there have an opinion on a Camp Chef pellet smoker? I found one for sale for around $380 and I am thinking about buying it. Any and all thoughts are welcome.


----------



## seenred (May 5, 2015)

Hi Mrshep,

I don't know much about those Camp Chef rigs, but I've read decent reviews on them.  I did a search and came up with this thread from one member who bought one, and his initial review:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/152484/camp-chef-pellet-grill

They seem like a pretty decent rig for someone wanting to get into pellet cooking without breaking the bank.  Maybe someone else who owns one will weigh in...If you buy one of these, be sure to give us a review with your thoughts and impressions.

Red


----------



## seenred (May 5, 2015)

Just did a little more searching, and here's another member who owns a Camp Chef pellet grill:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/u/72958/fyrefightr

You might PM him and ask his impressions of the rig...

Red


----------



## mrshep70 (May 5, 2015)

SeenRed said:


> Hi Mrshep,
> 
> I don't know much about those Camp Chef rigs, but I've read decent reviews on them. I did a search and came up with this thread from one member who bought one, and his initial review:
> 
> ...





SeenRed said:


> Just did a little more searching, and here's another member who owns a Camp Chef pellet grill:
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.comhttps://smokingmeatforums.com/members/72958":biggrin:" src="https://statich.smokingmeatforums.com/smilies/biggrin.gif" />
> Thank you again,
> ...


----------



## kenafein (May 5, 2015)

I saw that deal on woot.com.  I was pretty tempted.  It will definitely be an improvement over my Traeger jr in the size department.  It also has a nice big hopper, and it doesn't look like it will have the tunneling issue that my traeger has.  Someone on here has one and enjoys it.


----------



## mrshep70 (May 5, 2015)

kenafein said:


> I saw that deal on woot.com.  I was pretty tempted.  It will definitely be an improvement over my Traeger jr in the size department.  It also has a nice big hopper, and it doesn't look like it will have the tunneling issue that my traeger has.  Someone on here has one and enjoys it.




I think I'm going to take Reds advice and try to do a review of this smoker on anther thread. I'm sure I will need to do a few mods to make it a little more airtight. I'll let people know what I find out. I love Woot, you never know what you're going to find.


----------



## bregent (May 6, 2015)

Wow, I missed that one on woot. I've got the DLX which is pretty much the same with a few more bells and whistles. Been using it several times a week since December and really happy with the way it performs. For $380, you really can't go wrong. It has a timer style controller, as opposed to a PID, so you will get some temperature fluctuations but it doesn't affect the cook and I think you end up with more smoke flavor as a result. There are concerns by some that the material is a bit thin, but I don't find that an issue - it's pretty solid, holds heat well,  and compares well with Traeger. Sure, it's not as thick as a Yoder or RecTec, but hey....

I used some gasket to seal the door a little better, but probably didn't need to. The lid is designed to vent some smoke on the top anyway. 

I say go for it.


----------



## mrshep70 (May 6, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. I did purchase it and hopefully it will be here next week. I think I'm going to do a review on it once I get it assembled and running. I was planning on sealing the lid with some gasket too. Did you see any other place that might need sealing? How was the fit and finish? Did everything fit tight or did you have to modify/tweak anything?

Interrogation over...


----------



## bregent (May 6, 2015)

The only place it leaked was around the lid sides and a little on the bottom - mostly because I got the front shelf accessory which keeps the lid from seating closing a tiny bit. You'll also see that there is really no way to seal the lid at the top unless you use thick gasket material. That's because the lid rests on the side frame which is higher than the top sheet metal. Not an issue, because the smoke escaping has already passed over the food, although in windy conditions it could have a slight impact. 

Overall fit and finish was very good - the only mod was the gasket on the lid side and bottom.


----------



## kenafein (May 6, 2015)

Stop talking about it.  You guys are making me regret not buying it [emoji]128540[/emoji].  It was a really good deal.  I am going to try to make my traeger jr work though.  I added 6 bricks under the heat shield and the gasket will be next.  It is already working better.  I think both mods will work well on the camp chef too.


----------



## backyardsmokin (May 7, 2015)

Wait for the next Woot-Off. There are some phone apps that will alert you.  There is a desktop app (http://www.wootalyzer.com/ -it has not been updated since 2013)  that you could run that would email you when key phrases are hit.  You could have it alert you on Camp Chef or pellet.


----------



## mrshep70 (May 18, 2015)

My new Camp Chef Smoker arrived last week. I hope to start putting it together this weekend. I am also planning to do a review on this smoker once I get it assembled and seasoned. Maybe I'll even do some Q-View if anybody is interested. Thanks Everyone.


----------



## seenred (May 18, 2015)

Mrshep70 said:


> My new Camp Chef Smoker arrived last week. I hope to start putting it together this weekend. I am also planning to do a review on this smoker once I get it assembled and seasoned. Maybe I'll even do some Q-View if anybody is interested. Thanks Everyone.



Congrats on the new pit, Matt!  Looking forward to seeing it in action, and to seeing your impressions of it!  Thumbs Up

Red


----------



## bregent (May 18, 2015)

> I hope to start putting it together this weekend.

Waiting until the weekend?? It took me 45 minutes to put the DLX together and the LS should be even simpler...get going man 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





>Maybe I'll even do some Q-View if anybody is interested.

That's not optional - Q-View is mandatory !

Enjoy your new toy.


----------



## mrshep70 (May 19, 2015)

bregent said:


> > I hope to start putting it together this weekend.
> 
> Waiting until the weekend?? It took me 45 minutes to put the DLX together and the LS should be even simpler...get going man
> 
> ...


It's hard to get things done during the week. I have a 7 month old and he keeps my wife and I busy after work. On the weekend he can come outside and enjoy the nice weather, while daddy puts his new toy together. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





OK... I will definitely do some Q-View when I get a chance. I have to cook three pork butts for a going away party, but I'm not sure if I want to experiment with a new smoker while cooking for a crowd. I'm torn between trying my new pit, and playing it safe with my Brinkmann Vertical Trailmaster.

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## chef willie (May 19, 2015)

Mrshep70 said:


> It's hard to get things done during the week. I have a 7 month old and he keeps my wife and I busy after work. On the weekend he can come outside and enjoy the nice weather, while daddy puts his new toy together.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah....I remember those days...LOL......he's now 40 (ouch). I would offer to maybe do one butt in the new toy just for grins and watch it closely? That way you can road test it and get opinions from others as each is sampled. I'm into my second year with a Char Griller pellet pusher and learning the curves. Last week I threw a rack of spares on after uncovering it from the monsoon season here and truthfully, I'm thinking the best rack ever IMHO just using a dry rub and flipping over once. I think you will love it. Have fun.....Willie


----------



## bregent (May 19, 2015)

>I have a 7 month old and he keeps my wife and I busy after work. 

Yeah, I remember those days too. Well, I vaguely remember....I was in a sleep deprived fog most of the time.

>but I'm not sure if I want to experiment with a new smoker while cooking for a crowd

Maybe do the butts in your trusty vertical, and cook up some ABTs/Moinks or other quick cooking appetizers in the new cooker?


----------



## pomel (Oct 6, 2015)

This smoker is on Woot.com again today!

http://tools.woot.com/offers/pellet-grill-smoker-digital-temp-control-5?ref=gh_tg_5_d_ph


----------



## pate (Nov 11, 2015)

Woot had the PG24LTD as their deal of the day for $459.99 + $5.00 shipping yesterday. I figured it will be a good rig to start with for the newbie smoker that I am.


----------



## socalq (Nov 27, 2016)

For those of you who have added gasket material around the door...I've heard that the unit produces LESS  smoke with a gasket. What has your experience been?

Thanks!


----------



## mrshep70 (May 4, 2015)

Hey Everybody,

Does anybody out there have an opinion on a Camp Chef pellet smoker? I found one for sale for around $380 and I am thinking about buying it. Any and all thoughts are welcome.


----------



## seenred (May 5, 2015)

Hi Mrshep,

I don't know much about those Camp Chef rigs, but I've read decent reviews on them.  I did a search and came up with this thread from one member who bought one, and his initial review:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/152484/camp-chef-pellet-grill

They seem like a pretty decent rig for someone wanting to get into pellet cooking without breaking the bank.  Maybe someone else who owns one will weigh in...If you buy one of these, be sure to give us a review with your thoughts and impressions.

Red


----------



## seenred (May 5, 2015)

Just did a little more searching, and here's another member who owns a Camp Chef pellet grill:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/u/72958/fyrefightr

You might PM him and ask his impressions of the rig...

Red


----------



## mrshep70 (May 5, 2015)

SeenRed said:


> Hi Mrshep,
> 
> I don't know much about those Camp Chef rigs, but I've read decent reviews on them. I did a search and came up with this thread from one member who bought one, and his initial review:
> 
> ...





SeenRed said:


> Just did a little more searching, and here's another member who owns a Camp Chef pellet grill:
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.comhttps://smokingmeatforums.com/members/72958":biggrin:" src="https://statich.smokingmeatforums.com/smilies/biggrin.gif" />
> Thank you again,
> ...


----------



## kenafein (May 5, 2015)

I saw that deal on woot.com.  I was pretty tempted.  It will definitely be an improvement over my Traeger jr in the size department.  It also has a nice big hopper, and it doesn't look like it will have the tunneling issue that my traeger has.  Someone on here has one and enjoys it.


----------



## mrshep70 (May 5, 2015)

kenafein said:


> I saw that deal on woot.com.  I was pretty tempted.  It will definitely be an improvement over my Traeger jr in the size department.  It also has a nice big hopper, and it doesn't look like it will have the tunneling issue that my traeger has.  Someone on here has one and enjoys it.




I think I'm going to take Reds advice and try to do a review of this smoker on anther thread. I'm sure I will need to do a few mods to make it a little more airtight. I'll let people know what I find out. I love Woot, you never know what you're going to find.


----------



## bregent (May 6, 2015)

Wow, I missed that one on woot. I've got the DLX which is pretty much the same with a few more bells and whistles. Been using it several times a week since December and really happy with the way it performs. For $380, you really can't go wrong. It has a timer style controller, as opposed to a PID, so you will get some temperature fluctuations but it doesn't affect the cook and I think you end up with more smoke flavor as a result. There are concerns by some that the material is a bit thin, but I don't find that an issue - it's pretty solid, holds heat well,  and compares well with Traeger. Sure, it's not as thick as a Yoder or RecTec, but hey....

I used some gasket to seal the door a little better, but probably didn't need to. The lid is designed to vent some smoke on the top anyway. 

I say go for it.


----------



## mrshep70 (May 6, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. I did purchase it and hopefully it will be here next week. I think I'm going to do a review on it once I get it assembled and running. I was planning on sealing the lid with some gasket too. Did you see any other place that might need sealing? How was the fit and finish? Did everything fit tight or did you have to modify/tweak anything?

Interrogation over...


----------



## bregent (May 6, 2015)

The only place it leaked was around the lid sides and a little on the bottom - mostly because I got the front shelf accessory which keeps the lid from seating closing a tiny bit. You'll also see that there is really no way to seal the lid at the top unless you use thick gasket material. That's because the lid rests on the side frame which is higher than the top sheet metal. Not an issue, because the smoke escaping has already passed over the food, although in windy conditions it could have a slight impact. 

Overall fit and finish was very good - the only mod was the gasket on the lid side and bottom.


----------



## kenafein (May 6, 2015)

Stop talking about it.  You guys are making me regret not buying it [emoji]128540[/emoji].  It was a really good deal.  I am going to try to make my traeger jr work though.  I added 6 bricks under the heat shield and the gasket will be next.  It is already working better.  I think both mods will work well on the camp chef too.


----------



## backyardsmokin (May 7, 2015)

Wait for the next Woot-Off. There are some phone apps that will alert you.  There is a desktop app (http://www.wootalyzer.com/ -it has not been updated since 2013)  that you could run that would email you when key phrases are hit.  You could have it alert you on Camp Chef or pellet.


----------



## mrshep70 (May 18, 2015)

My new Camp Chef Smoker arrived last week. I hope to start putting it together this weekend. I am also planning to do a review on this smoker once I get it assembled and seasoned. Maybe I'll even do some Q-View if anybody is interested. Thanks Everyone.


----------



## seenred (May 18, 2015)

Mrshep70 said:


> My new Camp Chef Smoker arrived last week. I hope to start putting it together this weekend. I am also planning to do a review on this smoker once I get it assembled and seasoned. Maybe I'll even do some Q-View if anybody is interested. Thanks Everyone.



Congrats on the new pit, Matt!  Looking forward to seeing it in action, and to seeing your impressions of it!  Thumbs Up

Red


----------



## bregent (May 18, 2015)

> I hope to start putting it together this weekend.

Waiting until the weekend?? It took me 45 minutes to put the DLX together and the LS should be even simpler...get going man 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





>Maybe I'll even do some Q-View if anybody is interested.

That's not optional - Q-View is mandatory !

Enjoy your new toy.


----------



## mrshep70 (May 19, 2015)

bregent said:


> > I hope to start putting it together this weekend.
> 
> Waiting until the weekend?? It took me 45 minutes to put the DLX together and the LS should be even simpler...get going man
> 
> ...


It's hard to get things done during the week. I have a 7 month old and he keeps my wife and I busy after work. On the weekend he can come outside and enjoy the nice weather, while daddy puts his new toy together. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





OK... I will definitely do some Q-View when I get a chance. I have to cook three pork butts for a going away party, but I'm not sure if I want to experiment with a new smoker while cooking for a crowd. I'm torn between trying my new pit, and playing it safe with my Brinkmann Vertical Trailmaster.

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## chef willie (May 19, 2015)

Mrshep70 said:


> It's hard to get things done during the week. I have a 7 month old and he keeps my wife and I busy after work. On the weekend he can come outside and enjoy the nice weather, while daddy puts his new toy together.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah....I remember those days...LOL......he's now 40 (ouch). I would offer to maybe do one butt in the new toy just for grins and watch it closely? That way you can road test it and get opinions from others as each is sampled. I'm into my second year with a Char Griller pellet pusher and learning the curves. Last week I threw a rack of spares on after uncovering it from the monsoon season here and truthfully, I'm thinking the best rack ever IMHO just using a dry rub and flipping over once. I think you will love it. Have fun.....Willie


----------



## bregent (May 19, 2015)

>I have a 7 month old and he keeps my wife and I busy after work. 

Yeah, I remember those days too. Well, I vaguely remember....I was in a sleep deprived fog most of the time.

>but I'm not sure if I want to experiment with a new smoker while cooking for a crowd

Maybe do the butts in your trusty vertical, and cook up some ABTs/Moinks or other quick cooking appetizers in the new cooker?


----------



## pomel (Oct 6, 2015)

This smoker is on Woot.com again today!

http://tools.woot.com/offers/pellet-grill-smoker-digital-temp-control-5?ref=gh_tg_5_d_ph


----------



## pate (Nov 11, 2015)

Woot had the PG24LTD as their deal of the day for $459.99 + $5.00 shipping yesterday. I figured it will be a good rig to start with for the newbie smoker that I am.


----------



## socalq (Nov 27, 2016)

For those of you who have added gasket material around the door...I've heard that the unit produces LESS  smoke with a gasket. What has your experience been?

Thanks!


----------

